# not sure what to do



## kgconfused (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi I am new, do not really have anyone to talk to so I thought I would give this site a try. 

Just want to give a little background, My wife lives over in India we and we are now waiting for her to get her visa to come over to the states. We have not ever lived together, we only get to see each other about 2-3 weeks every other month. 

My wife and I got married last April, right after our wedding she found some texts in my phone that were just me talking to my best friends girlfriend (nothing ever happened she was just a good friend) that was pretty much the beginning of the fighting. She accused me of cheating on her with any girl that was in my email or I would talk to. Slowly I stopped talking to any girl that had been in my life, after that she went after my friends saying they were a bad influence, one by one she made me cut off connections. Now I am pretty much alone, I have her and that is about it, but it still continues, if I am walking on the street and a girl walks by she accuses me of checking her out and pretty much tells me what I am trying to cheat on her and she had not been with me I would have gone after her. Its getting ridiculous. Two days ago a old friend who happens to be a girl emailed me it was just a general email asking me how I was, I detelted it becuase I did not want to get into a fight over something so small, but my wife checked my email and went to the trash folder and found it. Again she is accusing me of cheating on her. I really do not know what to do, I have tried to talk to her, but its only yelling from her. I am tired of being accused of being a cheater and a liar, I have never cheated on her and as for lying, I try not to but sometimes I feel its better then getting into a fight. I am so tired of the fighting, I feel so sad all time, I never see any friends I just work and come home and wait for her phone calls, I don't fell like living like this anymore and she doenst seem to care about how she is effecting me. Divorce is a tough thing to even think of but she is still in India and would be coming over in April, I think it might be better to end this before it really starts or i just completely lose it and do something dumb. I am open to any advice.....


----------



## troy (Jan 30, 2011)

This is certainly not a good start to a marriage. Have you had enough time to get to know your wife better before marriage? I suggest you let her know how her behaviour is a problem for you now, and you are concerned it will become worse when you start living together.

Are there more surprizes to come from her when you start living together? Something to keep in mind. If her controlling behaviour and distrust continues, it wont' be too long before you become a doormat in order to please her every wish. The worst thing you can allow to happen in a marriage is to stop being the man you are and become a wuss.

No woman wants a wuss. Even though they are the ones that usually drive some of us into becoming one; me included.


----------

